# lab feeding question



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

This might be a no brainer but was wondering how much my male lab should be getting to eat. He is 6 months old and I am feeding the IAMS puppy food. He weights 59 lbs right now as of today. The chart only goes up to 50 lbs on the bag and they should get 4 1/3 cups per day. Should I stick with that or give him more? Then at I beleive at 8 months they go down in portions the way the chart looks. Any suggestions on what to do and how much should I give him and when to go down. My dog is off the charts. He's a bruiser. Thanks. KOOBA


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I like to go by the old theory. If the dog looks fat then you are feeding it too much. If the dog looks skinny they you need to feed it more. 4 cups a day sounds like a good amount for that age puppy though.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

That sounds like alot of food, but I feed pro-plan so I don't know much about Iams. The thing with labs is they will eat all the time if you let themso look at him from the top he should have a hour glass look to him or he is to fat.

Dan


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Those charts are just a place to start every dog is different, if he is putting on to much weight cut it back, if he looks a little thin bump it up, it also depends how much exercise they are getting. I feed Nutro and befor my 8 month old headed south he was getting 6 cups a day and looked really good. He is a very active dog and was getting worked twice a day. My 6 year old female gets 3 cups a day to maintain her ideal weight.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My lab is 55 lbs and is 1.5 years old. I also feed Pro-Plan and she typically gets about 4.5 cups each day. Anything more than that she won't eat. We do 3-5 miles each night for exercise.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

If you run your hands over his ribs and can feel them with out much effort he is fine. If you can see his ribs he is underweight, this is what I have always been told and how I gage the amount of food I feed my dogs.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

My 2 yr old 49 lbs female gets 3 cups per day.


----------

